# openvirtuals.com anyone experiencing server issues??



## decadude (Aug 24, 2015)

Hoping this is a one time thing the place advertises they have been in business for over 20 years I got what seemed like a very good deal based off specs and price and jumped on it.  I did the normal search around before I bought to seek out reviews and only a very few things are written online but the demeanor was positive by the very few reviews so I figured why not.

The problem is my server the first few days was rock solid I was like wow this is amazing this company will forever have my business til five days later the service has gone to crap.

Intermittent lock ups of my ssh session to slow crawling ssh sessions today as well as very very very to no response time on my website

Just hoping to get more feedback on this company and only praying this is a one time thing but at day 5 its not looking to good.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 24, 2015)

Quote said:


> Intermittent lock ups of my ssh session to slow crawling ssh sessions today as well as very very very to no response time on my website


Location of your VPS? It could be network issues since they use ColoCrossing's network in 3 out of their 4 locations which isn't known for its quality...especially the network in Buffalo which is of poor quality and oversold.

Other possibilities: node is oversold, there is an abuser on node and proper monitoring isn't in place, hardware issue.

If you haven't already, open a ticket and let them know about the problem (_and_ _if they, or any provider, suggests moving you to a new node I'd start looking for a new provider_).



Quote said:


> they have been in business for over 20 years


The parent company IntercomOnline, a business ISP /  DSL provider, has been in business for 22 years.  OpenVirtuals was started in 2012.


----------



## decadude (Aug 24, 2015)

They fixed the problem they said an account was suspended bc of abuse


----------

